
Leonard Susskind: Quantum Mechanics, String Theory and Black Holes - AlanTuring
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s78hvV3QLUE
======
ArtWomb
Thnx for posting!

Link to Susskind's recent papers on Complexity and Cosmology. Like fine wine,
seems to be getting better with age ;)

[https://arxiv.org/search/hep-
th?searchtype=author&query=Suss...](https://arxiv.org/search/hep-
th?searchtype=author&query=Susskind%2C+L)

